# Wow. Feel very violated from Marriott.



## Lisa8192 (Mar 22, 2013)

We've owned our 2 weeks for about 15 years. I got divorced 5 years ago and never had my ex's name taken off the deed. We have a good relationship and it just never seemed to matter all that much. It's not like it's my house. I got the weeks in the divorce papers and it's never been an issue. I use both weeks at either at Hilton Head or via exchanging.
So...I was actually interested in learning about the DC points, so when a Marriott rep emailed me asking if I wanted to hear a presentation at Park City next week, I accepted. The $125.00 Amex card was a nice perk..I figured I would take my kids to dinner one night on Marriott. The Marriott rep actually emailed me back saying that I could only attend a "gifted" presentation if I brought copies of my divorce papers stating the Marriott's belong to me. REALLY??? I replied...with all due respect, I'll pass on the presentation. I will not go through my private files and bring copies of my divorce on a vacation with my 3 children. 
Am I wrong? I understand the couples policy, but to ask me for that kind of verification for a presentation is out of line. To me. We spend about 40 grand on these weeks and a couple grand every year in maintenance fees. I'm pretty sure I'm not out running around listening to presentations for their amex card. And they destroyed any chance of me participating in the DC program. I'm interested in thoughts on this..and if I'm wrong, I can take the heat.
Lisa


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> We've owned our 2 weeks for about 15 years. I got divorced 5 years ago and never had my ex's name taken off the deed. We have a good relationship and it just never seemed to matter all that much. It's not like it's my house. I got the weeks in the divorce papers and it's never been an issue. I use both weeks at either at Hilton Head or via exchanging.
> So...I was actually interested in learning about the DC points, so when a Marriott rep emailed me asking if I wanted to hear a presentation at Park City next week, I accepted. The $125.00 Amex card was a nice perk..I figured I would take my kids to dinner one night on Marriott. The Marriott rep actually emailed me back saying that I could only attend a "gifted" presentation if I brought copies of my divorce papers stating the Marriott's belong to me. REALLY??? I replied...with all due respect, I'll pass on the presentation. I will not go through my private files and bring copies of my divorce on a vacation with my 3 children.
> Am I wrong? I understand the couples policy, but to ask me for that kind of verification for a presentation is out of line. To me. We spend about 40 grand on these weeks and a couple grand every year in maintenance fees. I'm pretty sure I'm not out running around listening to presentations for their amex card. And they destroyed any chance of me participating in the DC program. I'm interested in thoughts on this..and if I'm wrong, I can take the heat.
> Lisa



Because you never changed the deeds they have no other way of knowing what you say is true.  I'm fairly certain that at some point someone else said hey I am divorced, the spouse made a purchase, and then later on they found out it was not the case.  It seems that Marriott is trying to limit their liabilty for such events.  I wouldnt take it personally, I would think it is a matter of policy.  It would be different if your current ownerships are deeded in your name only.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 22, 2013)

It is a strict policy. They get couples all the time making excuses on why only one can attend. You say you understand the policy so you know the rules, but you are asking for an exception. It's not the reps fault that you left your ex-husband on the ownership. Even if they made the exception for the presentation, you would still have to go through the process if you wanted to buy DC points. It is unavoidable.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> We've owned our 2 weeks for about 15 years. I got divorced 5 years ago and never had my ex's name taken off the deed. We have a good relationship and it just never seemed to matter all that much. It's not like it's my house. I got the weeks in the divorce papers and it's never been an issue. I use both weeks at either at Hilton Head or via exchanging.
> So...I was actually interested in learning about the DC points, so when a Marriott rep emailed me asking if I wanted to hear a presentation at Park City next week, I accepted. The $125.00 Amex card was a nice perk..I figured I would take my kids to dinner one night on Marriott. The Marriott rep actually emailed me back saying that I could only attend a "gifted" presentation if I brought copies of my divorce papers stating the Marriott's belong to me. REALLY??? I replied...with all due respect, I'll pass on the presentation. I will not go through my private files and bring copies of my divorce on a vacation with my 3 children.
> Am I wrong? I understand the couples policy, but to ask me for that kind of verification for a presentation is out of line. To me. We spend about 40 grand on these weeks and a couple grand every year in maintenance fees. I'm pretty sure I'm not out running around listening to presentations for their amex card. And they destroyed any chance of me participating in the DC program. I'm interested in thoughts on this..and if I'm wrong, I can take the heat.
> Lisa



Yes, you are wrong.  You were supposed to take your husband off your deed.  You didn't.  Now, because you didn't do what you were supposed to do, you expect Marriott to do something to make up for it.  They have a policy of couples only to gifted presentations.  They were gracious to allow you to attend if you brought proof of divorce.

You weren't going to make a purchase anyway, so they just saved themselves marketing dollars.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2013)

I understand that they need to know who owns the timeshare if you were to actually buy what they are selling. In fact I wouldnt think divorce papers would be enough, I think you should have to have the deeds changed too.

But to attend a presentation, I just think that they need to know that you are an owner according to their records

I have a similar issue with Wyndham, They want my wife and me to both attend presentations. (She wont)  They will let me attend, but no gifts. Perhaps Marriott will let you attend to learn the product, but no gift. I assume that is your primary motivation..ie to learn the product


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is a strict policy. They get couples all the time making excuses on why only one can attend. You say you understand the policy so you know the rules, but you are asking for an exception. It's not the reps fault that you left your ex-husband on the ownership. Even if they made the exception for the presentation, you would still have to go through the process if you wanted to buy DC points. It is unavoidable.



I think you should take the time to get your ex spouse off the deed. Then you won't have to worry about it about this or when you go to sell or any other bumps that may come.  He is no longer the owner so get his name off.

I don't think you would have to just to buy DC points in just your name but if you wanted to enroll your week(s) you would have to either remove him or have him sign off on the enrollment and perhaps set up on the DC account.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

The sales people know that their best chance of making a sale is doing it that day.  They do not want people to think about it.  If only one spouse of a couple attends the presentation, they have an out: "I need to discuss this with my husband/wife before I make a decision."  It would be easy for someone to say they are divorced, grab the incentive for attending, then use their spouse as an excuse for not buying.  I can see why Marriott wants both spouses to attend their presentations, and why they would be skeptical if someone says they are divorced but both names are still on the deed. 

I don't understand why you would feel "violated".


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I understand that they need to know who owns the timeshare if you were to actually buy what they are selling. In fact I wouldnt think divorce papers would be enough, I think you should have to have the deeds changed too.
> 
> But to attend a presentation, I just think that they need to know that you are an owner according to their records
> 
> I have a similar issue with Wyndham, They want my wife and me to both attend presentations. (She wont)  They will let me attend, but no gifts. Perhaps Marriott will let you attend to learn the product, but no gift. I assume that is your primary motivation..ie to learn the product



$10 says the motivation is the $125 Amex card.

Requiring couples to attend is to avoid the most common excuse of, "I have to discuss it with my spouse".


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 22, 2013)

On the other hand...isn't 90+ minutes of vacation time worth more than $125?

Brian


----------



## JMSH (Mar 22, 2013)

If I was your Husband I would want my name off of the Deed. As it stands now Marriott could look to your husband for the maintenance fees and any other issue that might arise. As your current relationship is good I would take this time to do it and avoid any future problems. I certainly can not fault Marriott in their stance.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with the rest in that the rules are very clear that married couples must attend presentations together in order to be eligible for any incentives.  They made allowances for you by saying they'd accept you as a single owner if you bring proof of your divorce with you.  I don't understand the "feeling violated" thing - haven't you ever had to produce proof in other situations where your marital status is relevant?

Also agree that if possible you should amend your Weeks deeds to reflect your single ownership, now while it's relatively simple rather than later when it might be presenting a problem.

We don't attend presentations but I like to go to the various Owner Social things at our home resorts, where the GM or one of his staff will talk about specific resort matters.  You don't get gifts for attending those (unless you win any of the raffles that they might have that day) but it's not necessary for a couple to attend together.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I will not go through my private files and bring copies of my divorce on a vacation with my 3 children.



Agree with what others stated. Also, your comment above, I don't get. It wouldn't be as if you had the files dangling from your neck. i would asume you would have pcked them out of sight unbeknownst to anyone else. So not sure why the sensitivity. Or violation.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you asked if you could scan and send them the papers so they know it is fact?

You could then attend without carrying the papers and as soon as you can, get the deed in your name only.

I really don't see the big deal with taking the papers for proof that your ex is no longer an owner.  Look at it from their side, the reasons for doing this have been laid out to you.


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2013)

dont take it personally.  Your deed shows husband and wife, only way to prove its your ex is divorce papers.  Although you and your ex are on good terms, you should get his name off because if you want to sell you will need to get his name off prior to anyways or get him to sign. Might as well just take care of it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> $10 says the motivation is the $125 Amex card.
> 
> Requiring couples to attend is to avoid the most common excuse of, "I have to discuss it with my spouse".



The ONLY motivation is the $125 gift card.  Everything else is a spin.  Take away the $125 and there is no interest in attending the pitch.   Why do people go into denial about it?

I recently went to a HHV pitch.  First one in four years.  I just wanted to get my discount card for pizza at roundtable for my kids.  The concierge kept insisting that I go.   They gave me $200 Hilton bucks.  So, I went.  

I got a very nice owner update guy and I told him straight upfront that the only reason I was there was for the $200.   He still went through the whole pitch and asked me a dozen times to make a purchase.  I said no a dozen times and he handed me the $200 Hilton bucks in an envelope.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2013)

I took the op at her word when she said " I use both weeks at either at Hilton Head or via exchanging.
So...I was actually interested in learning about the DC points, "

I go to presentations for the perverse pleasure I get sparing with the salespeople  and the fact is I am interested in learning more about what I own (and thats usually what they tell me the purpose of the meeting is)...my wife, not so much. So I go alone  on the days she's sleeping in


----------



## Deej82 (Mar 22, 2013)

So... if you get his name removed from the deed, will that affect DC enrollment eligibilty? Is that an unqualified sale or just a minor modification since at least one person is staying constant?  May want to check/confirm that detail...  Hmmm...


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2013)

siesta said:


> dont take it personally.  Your deed shows husband and wife, only way to prove its your ex is divorce papers.  Although you and your ex are on good terms, you should get his name off because if you want to sell you will need to get his name off prior to anyways or get him to sign. Might as well just take care of it.



This is exactly my feelings about this. No reason to feel 'violated', let alone '*very violated*'.

For now, take the divorce papers along if you REALLY want to attend the update. Then when you get back home get busy putting what you own in your name only. You'll eventually have to do it anyway.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with Ron on this one, and think some of the other responses come off as a bit harsh.  Marriott's points program is still relatively new, and I can understand why some people would do an update (even without the "gifts"). I've wanted to see various unit layouts, renovations, and get current pricing.

"Violated" is a highly emotionally charged word, but I can certainly understand the discomfort of bringing in divorce papers, which presumably would have to include division of assets to show that she is the sole owner of the weeks in question. It's not something *I* would particularly want to bring in to an update, as I tend to think most timeshare salespeople are jerks who will say/try anything to get a sale. I would advise the OP to clean up the deed and get all the necessary paperwork filed with Marriott ASAP. Doing it through the mail would be much easier.


----------



## pipet (Mar 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> But to attend a presentation, I just think that they need to know that you are an owner according to their records



I agree with this. It's just a presentation!  However, I like the idea of faxing - just the first page & the page where the Marriott is specified should be more enough (they don't need every page & every detail of your divorce). While OP might not have a ton of interest in buying additional DC points, she is a candidate for DC enrollment if she has higher value weeks.

And, a ton of people neglect changing deed on timeshares during/after a divorce. In fact, out of the divorced folks I know who have timeshares (which I admit is a somewhat limited population), more still have the ex-spouse on the timeshare than not.  Even though technically real estate, most people don't really stress over the timeshare paperwork.  Very thorough lawyers would have changed the deed during the divorce procedures, but most lawyers don't even have a second thought about timeshares. While it's true that he should want his name removed as he is legally on the hook for MFs, being on a TS is nothing like being on a house that an ex decides to foreclose on or anything.  MFs are trivial in the scheme of things.

I had my ex's name on mine for quite a while, and it was a pain to change when I finally did it.  HI had some funky deregistration thing going on at the same time and talking about red tape...  If you aren't comfortable rewriting the deed yourself (which most aren't), it can cost several hundred dollars to change (and OP is in SC, which I think is a state that is more expensive if she doesn't DIY - TUG has references for lower cost options). My main motivation for removing my ex was b/c it kinda made me want to upchuck a little every time seeing his name every time I stayed at Marriott; I didn't even think about it causing problems with presentations or whatnot. My ex didn't press at all for me to remove his name.

FYI - removing a name due to divorce won't mess anything up if you have a developer purchase - it will still be classified as developer - or if you are pre- 6/20 resale (for DC eligibility).


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2013)

PamMo said:


> I'm with Ron on this one, and think some of the other responses come off as a bit harsh.  Marriott's points program is still relatively new, and I can understand why some people would do an update (even without the "gifts"). I've wanted to see various unit layouts, renovations, and get current pricing.
> 
> "Violated" is a highly emotionally charged word, but I can certainly understand the discomfort of bringing in divorce papers, which presumably would have to include division of assets to show that she is the sole owner of the weeks in question. It's not something *I* would particularly want to bring in to an update, as I tend to think most timeshare salespeople are jerks who will say/try anything to get a sale. I would advise the OP to clean up the deed and get all the necessary paperwork filed with Marriott ASAP. Doing it through the mail would be much easier.



Isn't it funny how we perceive things differently?  I think most of the responses are more questioning than harsh.  

In any event, anybody can ask to meet with someone from the sales staff in an informal setting for a basic explanation of the Destination Club and how DC Points work, as well as info about enrolling Weeks.  It wouldn't be a formal presentation so married couples don't have to attend together, but  because it's not a sales presentation there are also no gifts/incentives.

Lisa8192, I would expect that if you want to do anything related to ownership of your Weeks, including DC enrollment, as long as your ex-husband is still indicated as an owner in their official records then Marriott is going to require his participation/signature.  Removing his name (re-deeding) should be a relatively simple process even if your state regs require an attorney to act on your behalf.  Before contacting an attorney I'd get in touch with Owner Modifications; they'll be able to at least get you started.  Good luck!

This is the latest contact info I could find for them:
owner.modifications~AT~vacationclub.com (change ~AT~ to @, of course)
800-443-4391


----------



## geekette (Mar 22, 2013)

I have had to prove divorce issues so many times it no longer phases me.  Redact what is none of their business and move on.  

This will not be the last time those papers will be requested, so try to not take it personally.

I felt well more 'violated' in having to print out and redact 12 months of bank statements "to prove" that I have paid for what is spelled out as mine in the decree.

As was stated elsewhere, you can "forget" the papers and simply get the info you seek and forego the gift.


----------



## gwhamm (Mar 22, 2013)

I purchased one of my TS units in an ebay auction from a woman who had gone through a divorce.  She had received the TS in the settlement but had not removed the ex-husbands name from the deed.  It was certainly a real mess in trying to get the deed conveyed.  There was a tremendous amount of additional red tape that came about resulting from such.  The closing was delayed by approximately 2 months if my recollection is correct.  I agree with what many of the others are telling the OP to proceed with getting the deed change to reflect her individual ownership.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 22, 2013)

I appreciate the comments and objectivity. Violated was probably a little over dramatic. Could be just the emotions thing. The divorce was devastating and we bought and vacationed with our Marriott for years. It struck a nerve, I admit it.  If this was Marriott needing the paperwork to help facilitate the deed transfer, fine. This is a sales rep asking me for a copy of it for a sales pitch.  Not happening. 

I get people that go to presentations for the gift. I'm not one of them. I've never attended one. Well, except the first one and walked out $40,000 later. I was actually curious about the program. Would I use the amex gift to take my kids to dinner? Of course. Does it help motivate people to go? Clearly. I still think asking for copies of my divorce settlement for a presentation is a little ridiculous. They could of invested a few minutes and looked at my reservation history. Alone with 3 kids for 5 years. I was offered a similar gift in Hilton Head. The woman at my door knew I there alone with kids and my parents. No mention of this rule was brought up. I didn't go as it was a new program and I was enjoying my pool time too much. I've also had great luck with exchanging.

But, yes I will remove him from the deed. It's easier said than done when you are going through the hell of a divorce and worrying about more important things such as your children. House. Jobs. A marriott timeshare didn't exactly rank up there. But everyone's right. It needs to be done. 

I appreciate the comments. Well, all except one. 

"Yes, you are wrong. You were supposed to take your husband off your deed. You didn't. Now, because you didn't do what you were supposed to do, you expect Marriott to do something to make up for it. They have a policy of couples only to gifted presentations. They were gracious to allow you to attend if you brought proof of divorce.

You weren't going to make a purchase anyway, so they just saved themselves marketing dollars."

Wow. Who says what I was "suppose" to do? There's no rule that you need to take an ex spouse off a deed". We have actually willed several things to each other for the sake of our kids down the road. Expect Marriott to do something for me? They were gracious enough? What? Let me sit in on a presentation in the hopes they may make even more money from me? We bought our two weeks at full value from Marriott and have paid maintenance dues for 15 years. I don't think sitting in on their presentation single is doing me a favor. And how do you know I wouldn't buy? You don't know me. Clearly the program is successful as people are buying all the time. Obviously I won't be as I have declined the presentation. I just freed up more time to ski with my kids.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I appreciate the comments and objectivity. Violated was probably a little over dramatic. Could be just the emotions thing. The divorce was devastating and we bought and vacationed with our Marriott for years. It struck a nerve, I admit it.  If this was Marriott needing the paperwork to help facilitate the deed transfer, fine. This is a sales rep asking me for a copy of it for a sales pitch.  Not happening.
> 
> I get people that go to presentations for the gift. I'm not one of them. I've never attended one. Well, except the first one and walked out $40,000 later. I was actually curious about the program. Would I use the amex gift to take my kids to dinner? Of course. Does it help motivate people to go? Clearly. I still think asking for copies of my divorce settlement for a presentation is a little ridiculous. They could of invested a few minutes and looked at my reservation history. Alone with 3 kids for 5 years. I was offered a similar gift in Hilton Head. The woman at my door knew I there alone with kids and my parents. No mention of this rule was brought up. I didn't go as it was a new program and I was enjoying my pool time too much. I've also had great luck with exchanging.
> 
> ...






  Lisa,
   Been there. I know the raw feeling of yet another invasive process-hurdle to go through. It's like picking at a wound that is trying to close. I ended up giving my Ex our Hyatt in Puerto Rico that was soley in his name, so did not have to go through the conveyance process on that particular one, but did my own transfer of ownership here in Massachusetts for the jointly owned Martha's Vineyard unit. Each state or territory has its own specific laws and may cost a bit.  There is another & separate step in the process with Marriott and that is the transfer of any rewards points as they are in the joint account. This will come after the change in ownership. Yes, it seems like it will never end, but it will. Take good care and focus on the supportive & constructive advice here. B.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I appreciate the comments and objectivity. Violated was probably a little over dramatic. Could be just the emotions thing. The divorce was devastating and we bought and vacationed with our Marriott for years. It struck a nerve, I admit it.  If this was Marriott needing the paperwork to help facilitate the deed transfer, fine. This is a sales rep asking me for a copy of it for a sales pitch.  Not happening.
> 
> I get people that go to presentations for the gift. I'm not one of them. I've never attended one. Well, except the first one and walked out $40,000 later. I was actually curious about the program. Would I use the amex gift to take my kids to dinner? Of course. Does it help motivate people to go? Clearly. I still think asking for copies of my divorce settlement for a presentation is a little ridiculous. They could of invested a few minutes and looked at my reservation history. Alone with 3 kids for 5 years. I was offered a similar gift in Hilton Head. The woman at my door knew I there alone with kids and my parents. No mention of this rule was brought up. I didn't go as it was a new program and I was enjoying my pool time too much. I've also had great luck with exchanging.
> 
> ...



You accused Marriott of violating you.  That is a serious charge.  You asked if you were wrong.  I said yes and so did everyone else on this thread.  I just told you the truth.  You could have gone to a presentation to learn about the DC without a gift and got the information you wanted, but what you really wanted was the free gift.  Stop denying it or spinning it as something else.

There is no rule or law that you need to remove your ex husband's name from the deed.  There are consequences for inaction, though.  You just experienced one and you won't accept accountability for your own decision not to take action on removing your husband from your deed.  You had a good reason for not taking the action.   I don't have a problem with your decision.  I do have a problem that you blame Marriott for your own inaction.

Just take accountability and say that you understand why Marriott did what they did and that if you cleaned up title to your assets like you should have, this would have never happened.   

You don't appreciate my post because it assigns blame/accountability to you for what happened.  That doesn't feel right to you because you felt like you were the one who was wronged.  However, in actual fact, if you take accountability, you put yourself into control of your own destiny and how you feel rather than some sales guy who didn't have a second thought about asking you to bring your divorce papers.  It  got you so twisted up inside that you had to start this thread.  Had you simply taken accountability for your inaction, you would see what you could have done differently to avoid this situation, you wouldn't be upset and you would be thoroughly enjoying your vacation.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> Wow. Who says what I was "suppose" to do? There's no rule that you need to take an ex spouse off a deed".



Actually - since the divorce granted the timeshares to you, you are supposed to take him off the deed.  Otherwise, the ownership is ambiguous.  

As it is now, Marriott can still go after him for any and all fees, because this hasn't been cleared up.  Marriott cannot do this for you: you need to either do the paperwork yourself, and record a new deed with the County, or use a timeshare closing company to do it for you.  Marriott is not responsible.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 22, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> You accused Marriott of violating you.  That is a serious charge.  You asked if you were wrong.  I said yes and so did everyone else on this thread.  I just told you the truth.  You could have gone to a presentation to learn about the DC without a gift and got the information you wanted, but what you really wanted was the free gift.  Stop denying it or spinning it as something else.
> 
> There is no rule or law that you need to remove your ex husband's name from the deed.  There are consequences for inaction, though.  You just experienced one and you won't accept accountability for your own decision not to take action on removing your husband from your deed.  You had a good reason for not taking the action.   I don't have a problem with your decision.  I do have a problem that you blame Marriott for your own inaction.
> 
> ...



I didn't accuse Marriott of "violating" me. I said "I" felt violated. As in feelings. I did not charge them with anything. I also admitted it was over dramatic. I also stand by the fact that I was interested in the program. I've spent hours online reading about it and it confuses the hell out of me. My girlfriend just went to a presentation last week on their Marriott timeshare vacation and they bought the the DC program. Interesting that you seem to know my motives. It's sad you assume the worst of people you don't know. And for the record, I wasn't offered a chance to come to the presentation "ungifted". I was given one option via email. Bring divorce papers.  I appreciate the advice on taking control of my own destiny. I'm not sure how I've made this far in life without you.

And again to the rest of the comments, as I said before..I appreciate them and I do understand Marriott has this policy for a reason. I already admitted the email from the sales rep struck an emotional nerve. There were better ways it could of been handled. And again, I am going to take care of this when we get back.


----------



## SCSTWG (Mar 22, 2013)

I tend to agree with you that dealing with this at the resort is inappropriate.  I like the idea of faxing or emailing a scanned copy in advance of your arrival.  It is more private and you won't have to deal with it while on vacation.  I also think that you should begin the process of dealing with the paperwork.  There is nothing but upside to fix it.


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I didn't accuse Marriott of "violating" me. I said "I" felt violated. As in feelings. I did not charge them with anything. I also admitted it was over dramatic. I also stand by the fact that I was interested in the program. I've spent hours online reading about it and it confuses the hell out of me. My girlfriend just went to a presentation last week on their Marriott timeshare vacation and they bought the the DC program. Interesting that you seem to know my motives. It's sad you assume the worst of people you don't know. And for the record, I wasn't offered a chance to come to the presentation "ungifted". I was given one option via email. Bring divorce papers.  I appreciate the advice on taking control of my own destiny. I'm not sure how I've made this far in life without you.
> 
> And again to the rest of the comments, as I said before..I appreciate them and I do understand Marriott has this policy for a reason. I already admitted the email from the sales rep struck an emotional nerve. There were better ways it could of been handled. And again, I am going to take care of this when we get back.





While most responses are just trying to be helpful, I think I understand the situation.  If you are single, I don't think the TS presentation rules require anyone but you to have to attend.  Most gift presentation requirements state that "if" you are married, both must be in attendance.   So, I definitely see your point as to why do you have to prove you are single other than Marriott thinks you are because they see it on your ownership units.   So....  I am with both sides here.   I wouldn't blame Marriott for asking for something to prove you are single.   And, at the same time, if they didn't know the ownership position, they would gladly invite you to a gifted presentation as a single person.  

As for taking your ex off the deed, it's very possible that a copy of the divorce decree will work through a title transfer company.   I think it will depend upon the rules of the titling jurisdiction.   

Good luck and enjoy your time with your kids.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 22, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I also stand by the fact that I was interested in the program. I've spent hours online reading about it and it confuses the hell out of me.


My only suggestion (beyond all the advice to have your ex transfer his interest to you), is that a Salesperson is the *last* place you should seek objective info about the product s/he is trying to sell you. 

Especially as you already bought two units at retail for $40,000.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 22, 2013)

Most timeshares have very restrictive rules concerning gifts for attending timeshare presentations. For example, many or most timeshares will not give gifts to people over 65 years old. Some will not give gifts to single people, or will give gifts to single women but not single men. If the resorts were hiring someone for a job, such rules would likely be illegal discrimination, But, since they are just giving gifts, the rules as legal (as far as I know.)

Lisa, if you haven't done many sales presentations before, you really would have had no way to know that these rules are standard in the industry. In this case, I think Marriott would have been wise to make an exception because they were dealing with a customer who had made a substantial developer purchase. But, probably the salesman didn't have the authority to make an exception. So, I wouldn't hold it against Marriott.


----------



## NWL (Mar 23, 2013)

I, too, was granted ownership of the timeshare weeks in the divorce settlement.  I spent the money (about $400, using one of the recommended closing companies here) to remove his name from the deeds.  Marriott now knows I'm the sole owner of the weeks and I am the only one who is invited to a presentation.  It's worth doing the paperwork, but not just for getting invited to presentations.  If you want to enroll in the DC program or sell your weeks, you will need him to cooperate during the transaction.  Best to settle the matter now.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lisa8192 said:


> I didn't accuse Marriott of "violating" me. I said "I" felt violated. As in feelings. I did not charge them with anything. I also admitted it was over dramatic. I also stand by the fact that I was interested in the program. I've spent hours online reading about it and it confuses the hell out of me. My girlfriend just went to a presentation last week on their Marriott timeshare vacation and they bought the the DC program. Interesting that you seem to know my motives. It's sad you assume the worst of people you don't know. And for the record, I wasn't offered a chance to come to the presentation "ungifted". I was given one option via email. Bring divorce papers.  I appreciate the advice on taking control of my own destiny. I'm not sure how I've made this far in life without you.
> 
> And again to the rest of the comments, as I said before..I appreciate them and I do understand Marriott has this policy for a reason. I already admitted the email from the sales rep struck an emotional nerve. There were better ways it could of been handled. And again, I am going to take care of this when we get back.



  Well said. Please PM me for the name of an attorney who is very familiar with Marriott timeshares (and pts.), divorce and conveyance. Best, B.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

NWL said:


> I, too, was granted ownership of the timeshare weeks in the divorce settlement.  I spent the money (about $400, using one of the recommended closing companies here) to remove his name from the deeds.  Marriott now knows I'm the sole owner of the weeks and I am the only one who is invited to a presentation.  It's worth doing the paperwork, but not just for getting invited to presentations.  If you want to enroll in the DC program or sell your weeks, you will need him to cooperate during the transaction.  Best to settle the matter now.



I suspect enrolling in DC wouldn't be an issue. You can do that online and the ex wouldn't even be wise to the transaction. Notices would be sent to the e-mail on record in the Profile on my-vacationclub.com and any snail mail would also be sent to the address on file. As long as the address is that of the OP, the ex doesn't even have to know.

Enrolling in DC is really just provides additional usage options, it doesn't change or modify the physical ownership.


----------



## NWL (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect enrolling in DC wouldn't be an issue. You can do that online and the ex wouldn't even be wise to the transaction. Notices would be sent to the e-mail on record in the Profile on my-vacationclub.com and any snail mail would also be sent to the address on file. As long as the address is that of the OP, the ex doesn't even have to know.
> 
> Enrolling in DC is really just provides additional usage options, it doesn't change or modify the physical ownership.



I never looked in to joining the DC but I'm surprised there are no signatures required to enroll your weeks.  Still glad I spent the money to transfer the deeds into my name, for better or for worse.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 24, 2013)

NWL said:


> I never looked in to joining the DC but I'm surprised there are no signatures required to enroll your weeks.  Still glad I spent the money to transfer the deeds into my name, for better or for worse.



Enrolling is just an exchange option. It doesn't make you a DC owner. It's not any different than signing up for an Interval account which doesn't require a signature.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 24, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Most timeshares have very restrictive rules concerning gifts for attending timeshare presentations. For example, many or most timeshares will not give gifts to people over 65 years old. Some will not give gifts to single people, or will give gifts to single women but not single men.



I have attended numerous presentations with several companies, and I have never seen any of the restrictions you note in the above quote.  Income levels, home ownership rules, and "both spouses must attend if married" are the rules I see.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> I have attended numerous presentations with several companies, and I have never seen any of the restrictions you note in the above quote.  Income levels, home ownership rules, and "both spouses must attend if married" are the rules I see.



My guess is if there were restrictions related to age that they would violate fair housing rules.

While they have income and home ownership rules to attend and be gifted at a presentation, they never seem to verify those. However, they for some reason want to verify the OPs marital status?


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is if there were restrictions related to age that they would violate fair housing rules.
> 
> While they have income and home ownership rules to attend and be gifted at a presentation, they never seem to verify those. However, they for some reason want to verify the OPs marital status?



OP intended to attend the presentation as single person while the deed/record reflects a joined ownership. Thus, OP was asked to present neccesary document to prove the current status of ownership.:deadhorse:


You are wise to move on and enjoy your vacation, OP. You already got your answers and no need to get into a personal and emotional topic, no matter what your stance is.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is if there were restrictions related to age that they would violate fair housing rules.
> 
> While they have income and home ownership rules to attend and be gifted at a presentation, they never seem to verify those. However, they for some reason want to verify the OPs marital status?



I would not think that timeshares would be governed by fair lending laws. Also, seniors are often considered the most vulnerable to sales tactics, so perhaps to further remove grounds for future legal action ("they told me to sign these papers and I would get a gift card"), some TS companies do not gift seniors?


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> You are wise to move on and enjoy your vacation, OP. You already got your answers and no need to get into a personal and emotional topic, no matter what your stance is.



From her last post, it seemed she had had moved on. It is others who have continued the conversation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I would not think that timeshares would be governed by fair lending laws. Also, seniors are often considered the most vulnerable to sales tactics, so perhaps to further remove grounds for future legal action ("they told me to sign these papers and I would get a gift card"), some TS companies do not gift seniors?



If the timeshare company is providing mortgages to purchase their timeshares, they are indeed governed by fair lending laws. MVCI also includes a logo on their website that indicates Equal Housing Opportunity.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If the timeshare company is providing mortgages to purchase their timeshares, they are indeed governed by fair lending laws. MVCI also includes a logo on their website that indicates Equal Housing Opportunity.



Ok, makes sense that since the mortgages would be for real property that they would be subject to fair lending laws. However, timeshare presentations may not be governed at all by those laws. And even if it did, concerns about predatory practices might be considered justifiable to exempt seniors from gifts.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 24, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Ok, makes sense that since the mortgages would be for real property that they would be subject to fair lending laws. However, timeshare presentations may not be governed at all by those laws. And even if it did, concerns about predatory practices might be considered justifiable to exempt seniors from gifts.



The Equal Credit Opportunity Act applies to all lending, not just for real property. The Fair Housing Act applies to residential real estate. Both acts make up the federal fair lending laws. 

I don't think the Fair Housing Act applies to timeshares but I could be wrong. It doesn't seem to meet the definition of "residential".


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The Equal Credit Opportunity Act applies to all lending, not just for real property. The Fair Housing Act applies to residential real estate. Both acts make up the federal fair lending laws.
> 
> I don't think the Fair Housing Act applies to timeshares but I could be wrong. It doesn't seem to meet the definition of "residential".



I believe that timeshare constitutes residential real estate. You do live in a timeshare, sort of like a second home. Different from commercial real estate.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I believe that timeshare constitutes residential real estate. You do live in a timeshare, sort of like a second home. Different from commercial real estate.



Ahh, yes you are right. I was thinking full time but it covers just about anything non commercial and industrial.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 24, 2013)

Those who should feel violated by Marriott are the ones who paid $15k for a Week and sell it back to Marriott for $3k.

George


----------



## icydog (Mar 24, 2013)

*What happened to empathetic responses?*

I read this whole thread and I believe you are being overly harsh towards the OP.  The one suggestion that made sense was to fax the divorce papers to the sales rep before the presentation. 

BUT,  If she doesn't feel up to changing deeds at this point in a messy divorce she doesn't need to.  It's her choice, and jumping on her for not being ready to make the move to remove her husband's name, from yet one more thing, is understandable.  

Remember _"Glass Houses"_. You came off as pompous Know-It-Alls!  I'm sorry Tug _"advice"_ has become so insensitive as to attack a woman who is clearly having a difficult time.


----------



## itrainu (Mar 24, 2013)

*I agree with you*

Yes, I understand the other posts, that it is policy, etc. But, in my personal opinion, asking you to bring your divorce papers is somewhat crossing the line. There is something that is eroding in our society at a very quick pace, and that is customer service. I think this action was very poor customer service. 

Seriously, to risk the chance of ruining a customer over a $125 gift.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 24, 2013)

icydog said:


> Remember _"Glass Houses"_. You came off as pompous Know-It-Alls!  I'm sorry Tug _"advice"_ has become so insensitive as to attack a woman who is clearly having a difficult time.



Wrong answer. OP was indignant about something, asked for a reality check and she got it.  BocaBum99 can be a little overbearing with his tone, but other than that, it was pretty fair criticism. Speaking of glass houses....link.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 24, 2013)

A reminder of TUG Posting Rules:


> *Be Courteous*
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!



IMO many of the responses in this thread were meant to be helpful but no doubt a few have crossed the line into lecturing.  With the OP's question answered the thread is now being closed.


----------

